# My new wilds!



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I just got a pair of B. Channoides! They are so cute and little! I've been trying to take pics of them, but they are very fast. So hopfully I will get a good one soon. They are really little right now, only about an inch, I can't wait for them to grow more and get colourfull!
These are what they look like (adults)
http://www.ibc-smp.org/species/channoides.html


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Huh, I never saw a wild one until now. I personally like the wilds far more than the ones we see in our local fish stores. Hope to see pics soon.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I've had other wilds as well, like Simplex and Smaragdina. Heres some pics of them:


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Beautiful! Simplex is one of my faves! How do you keep wilds? I've seen people with colonies of them.

Right now there are Betta Falx at menagerie  I am hoping to be able to go down and see them


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

The ones I've had I just keep in pairs in 10gals. I would like to get some Falx, but I wont be able to make it down


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow I have never seen a wild betta either. I like those much more as well. I took the family on a plant hunt today and we wound up at BA's oakville. 
I got my daughter her first tank with a betta. 
Now that I have seen what wild ones look like I think I will get her one like yours when she gets a little more experience.

jrs


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition Jrs! ^^

No worries ontario... I am sure if you sent some pretty pleases harold might set you up in the future. 
If i get up early enough i'll let you know how it goes! 

Wonderful photos btw ^^


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

just a note taht some wild species are quite particulat about water quality b4 they decide to breed.. and most also jump..


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

And most are also expensive, and not a lot of people in Canada have them for some reason! My simplex were brought over to me from the states. I've found they are easy keepers and breeders. Except mine only produced one fry before they died

My favorite of the wild types are the mouthbrooders. What I reaaalllllyyyy want are Macrostoma


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh gosh! me too...one day..LOL

How much are they a pair now? 250 somthing..


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a pair in holding right now.. i'm checking water conditions b4 i put them into the tank. supposedly they are pretty hard to spawn as the water needs to be quite acidic among other factors. Over here they cost about $180 for a pair retail.. but i dont get them retail...
Still waiting for the B. taeniata to come in though.. i like them better..


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Care to share where you do get them?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

From a local supplier?? i'm not in canada..
sometimes when i have the time for a holiday..i go to the rivers in malaysia/indonesia to catch some myself... of course i stay away from protected areas.. that is just a big nono..


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

dang lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LoL yea i know... Ran was saying how he could go out to a puddle and find wild betta..  Big tease!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

if your definition of a puddle is waist deep then yes..
we've got wild pugnax here.. but i try not to catch those.. the population locally is very low already.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It so nice to hear how aware you are tho rans.. ^^


----------

